# A Smart Looking Pen . . .



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2015)

I received a box from @Tom Smart yesterday and man what a NICE surprise. Tom I can't thank you enough for this super kind gesture. You know my pics suck but since you claim yours are worse, the least I can do is try. I did try but I failed to get even close to capturing the beauty of this pen. Trust me folks the F & F is perfect. 



 



 



 

Here I tried to get a close up of the "jewel" He replaced it with a "jewel" of HRB. I have no idea how you turn something that small . . . 



 


My wife says thank you. I'm not kidding. She took it lol. But that's okay she deserves to carry it - she puts up with me!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## BarbS (Jan 30, 2015)

Just, Wow. Is it maple I assume?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2015)

I've got to believe it could only be Koa. Gorgeous job Tom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 30, 2015)

TimR said:


> I've got to believe it could only be Koa. Gorgeous job Tom!


Ah, yes! The great Curly Koa!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 30, 2015)

WOW that kit is nice but the wood takes the cake nice job!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, it's Curley Koa and the crystal was replaced with small piece of HRB left from an earlier pen as Kevin said. Actually turning the small "jewel" wasn't too difficult, not loosing it was. But at about 3mm it was a bit of a challenge to taper it to fit.

Glad your wife has given it a home Kevin, since you are going to be using that Sharpie you will be making.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 30, 2015)

That's sharp! I'm seeing that your wife's tastes improved AFTER she decided to marry you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2015)

Pretty CK and pen !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

That is very nice! Great job Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 31, 2015)

Beauty! and Kevin, I think the pictures look darn good too

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 31, 2015)

Great job Tom - That's a winner.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 1, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 1, 2015)

Most beautimous -- great work Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

